# Your first concert



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Went to a lot of concerts growing up in the 70s, my first was Black Sabbath, 1974 at the Cincinnati Gardens. Didn't need no stinking app for a lighter back then! 

What was yours, or most memorable?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

My first was Charlie Daniels Band, Marshall Tucker Band, and Poco at Hampton Roads Coliseum in 1974. It was a fun night for a sophomore in HS nuff said. One of my most memorable was Yes in Moody coliseum August of 1976. I have quite a few really memorable ones and many more I can't remember anything about.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't remember!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2014)

Ted Nugent in 75, or was it J Giles band,....... Foghat? It's all a fog, I saw them all around the same time period.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

Brink said:


> I don't remember!


I remembered the first - don't remember any after that.. Lynard Skynard at the Coliseum in Houston.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2014)

My first was Chicago in about 75? Damn thats too far back to remember. 
Kevin - was that the tour that Rick Wakeman was back with them? If so I saw them on the same tour.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 17, 2014)

Hahahahaha, 
'75 I was in fifth grade.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

..


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

Deep Purple, Yes in the Astrodome, Moody Blues, Led Zepelin, Bob Segar and the SBB, Elton John, Guess Who, The Who, Marshal Tucker, Charlie Daniels Band, Jefferson Airplane, Bad Company, Rolling Stones in Dallas, The Eagles and Doobie Bros at Jepperson Stadium (Houston), BTO, CSN&Y, Paul McCartney & Wings at the first event in the Summit (Houston), Pink Floyd, Grand Funk, Iron Butterfly, Linda Ronstadt, ZZTop before they were ZZ at Village Pizza in Downtown Houston.

I can't remember any more

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2014)

The first I remember was Kenny Rogers and Larry Gatlin & Bros. about 1975. Best one was probably Eagles Hell Freezes Over concert. Many, many more that are a little hazy..............................

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Drgam (Dec 17, 2014)

A bunch of them in the late 60's and early 70's. Some of the more memorable included Jimi Hendrix in Detroit, the Goose Lake festival in Michigan, Jefferson Airplane, Peter, Paul, and Mary, Black Sabbath, Bob Dylan, The Doors and others I can't remember all in Columbus, ohio

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

Scott Wakeman was with them. They weren't promoting an album that tour their last one previous to that tour was Relayer in 74. But they had some kind of 3 headed monster (not the hydra but like it) and it had lasers shoot out of each eye all over the place and made the the coliseum feel like it was turning upside down if you were high enough. And I was yeah boy yes I was. :-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2014)

My first concert was Boston in 77-78? Foreigner opened up for em...My uncle (my moms brother) was the drum roadie for Sib.
Before the show the whole band came over our house for dinner. They were so down to earth and cool. We had a huge spaghetti dinner and they loved it! A home cooked meal on the road, yep they were all over it. They even took the left overs as a snack for after the show.
I still have that concert shirt...
I still have all my concert shirts and every ticket to every concert I went to.
The best concert was Kid Rock. Followed by Kiss at Aneheim stadium....then the Eagles at the Rose bowl. But I'm a lil biased for that one, I made their back drop siloette of a burned down LA...I met them too....Joe was cool. We had a left handed cig together before the show. Woo....he had the best ones money could buy.

I worked for the local stage hands around here and got to see every show that came though The Meadows, Mohegan Sun, Foxwoods, The Hartford Civic Center and a few broadway shows too....I actually liked Wicked. Cute girls everywhere!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2014)

http://www.mossbergowners.com/forum...patches-knives-official-give-away.2359/page-2

In case anyone wants to see the tickets, I have em posted up there, on page 2 of MO, halfway down the page , post # 39...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 18, 2014)

Ike & Tina Turner .... about 67 or 68

And where was Brink?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2014)

Drgam said:


> A bunch of them in the late 60's and early 70's. Some of the more memorable included Jimi Hendrix in Detroit, the Goose Lake festival in Michigan, Jefferson Airplane, Peter, Paul, and Mary, Black Sabbath, Bob Dylan, The Doors and others I can't remember all in Columbus, ohio


I think I recall my brother (8yrs older) going to Goose Lake. I also seem to recall he brought me back some little leather pouch with a peace sign on it. It smelled funny.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## guylaizure (Dec 18, 2014)

Judas Priest 1987 at the Palace of Auburn Hills.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

Moving Pictures in 1981 at Reunion Arena was in my top 5 it was off the charts awesome. If I had known @Kenbo at the time I would have bought him a shirt (I still have mine somewhere no BS) but not sure Ken was even born yet. I just checked yes he was born but he hadn't turned 14 yet he was still listening to Donnie and Marie and the Bay City Bombers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey that brings me to a question how many concerts have you been thrown out of and/or arrested? I've only been thrown out of 3 and one of the times I got arrested but they "un-arrested" me once the concert was done. I had thrown my beer on a cop (long story) and they took me to the holding room in the coliseum where the other miscreants are kept until the concert is over, then transport everyone in a paddy wagon once the concert is done and all the arresting is over. If you cut someone up or something they take you immediately but for throwing your beer on a cop that's about the same as getting in a fight so you go to the holding room in the coliseum. 

That was at a Bad Company concert (forget the exact year) and Montrose and another group (can't remember maybe Foghat) opened for them. At least I made it through about halfway of Bad Company before I got carted off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was thrown out of a motley crue concert once in the 80s....cant remember why....


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

I should clarify really. I have only been "thrown out" of two. The third time I went to the car for something I forgot or ran out of cannot remember now (:-) but they wouldn't let me back in because I lost my stub and it was too early. Back in the day they'd let you in for free toward the end of a concert unless it was sold out whether you bought a ticket or not. I went back to the car and went to sleep eventually. It turned out to be to my benefit I was double dating that night with a friend and my date had been so worried about me for the rest of the concert she was very happy to find me asleep in the back seat. It all worked out in my favor that night. :-)


----------



## guylaizure (Dec 18, 2014)

Gotta love the 80s.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

And 70's.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 18, 2014)

Aztec Two Step, but they forgot to mention the Grateful Dead in the showbill , 1973 New Paltz State U. Oh and though i waz only 12 yrs old and never acctually attended the show i lived cloe enough that you could hear it in the wind , Woodstock , 50 mile traffic jam on NY Thruway off my exit #17 > The backstory was anyone with hair over the ears was a commie type to my dad , thus i was the only BOY in my school with a crew cut, that was cruel of my dad  i wuz on a tight leash that week you could say . I lived cl

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 18, 2014)

First concert - The Beach Boys at Boston College around 1966 when my uncle was a student there and I was in HS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 18, 2014)

I know I'm an Old Fart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't remember which was my first. I'm going to say it was a Rush concert at Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto, but I don't remember the year. I've seen quite a few concerts. Rush, Chicago, Heart, Poison, Aerosmith, Metallica, Volbeat, David Wilcox, Skid Row, The Tragically Hip, FM, Huey Lewis and the News, Max Webster, Kim Mitchell, Bon Jovi, Steve Miller etc.
Enjoyed them all but Rush (being my longest standing listening pleasure) would have been my first for sure.


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 18, 2014)

First concert was Def Leppard back in 1993. My favorite concert to date was Avenged Seven Fold followed by Volbeat followed by Kid Rock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Chicago



Pre or post Serafin? He left in 1990. I wouldn't go to a Chi concert after 1990 they can kiss my grits after Danny left and how it happened.

Max Webster - were they still wearing those long skirts at that time? 

Ken did you ever get a chance to see The Outfield? Those guys were entertaining I saw them at a outdoor venue once can't even remember what it was or exactly where but they were damned good. It probably didn't hurt that I was already a fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 18, 2014)

I would have seen Chicago around 1984 and I only saw them one time. Enjoyed the concert though. Never had the opportunity to see The Outfileld. In fact, I have to be honest and say that I am not familiar with them at all.


To YouTube I go!!!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 18, 2014)

My first one was a Grateful Dead concert. Spending the weekend at a friends house while my parents were gone and his parents decided we needed to accompany them to the concert to keep us out of trouble(It was some outdoor amphitheater in WI somewhere). I was 12 or 13 IIRC and I think I learned way more than I would have if they'd left us home alone.......


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 18, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> First concert - The Beach Boys at Boston College around 1966 when my uncle was a student there and I was in HS.


 Man I wish I could have seen them!!


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2014)

Ahh, being young and going to concerts... And being 45 mins from NYC!

Always dreaming of being a roadie or groupie...

Which one carried the gear?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> In fact, I have to be honest and say that I am not familiar with them at all.



WHAT!?  One of my favorite Canuck groups of all time and another 3 piece at that. Dude, I'm more Canadian than you if you don't know The Outfield.











These 2 song rock as well and are some of my fav Outfiled works but the videos themselves are among my favorites from that era.










To me, The Outfiled took teeny bop, pop, rock, and mixed it all together in a perfect blend that removed it from all those categories. It was almost cheesy in a way bit not quite and I just ate it up as did millions of others. Can't believe you missed this group they were big time for a very brief time in music history. They have many more great songs than these they have a fantastic body of work. Explore them it worth your time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 30, 2015)

my first was a blues get together at a club when i was like 16 i got to see a bunch of small time blues artist but the coolest was the headliner. we saw the Derek Trucks band. but my most memorably was the concert for valor in our nations capitol. i saw Bruce Springsteen and Dave Grohl and Dave Matthew's all perform as one group. and got to see Metallica who still killed it even in their old age!


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 30, 2015)

First one was either the Talking Heads or Grateful Dead circa 83-84. One of best concerts was Springsteen!


----------



## kweinert (Jan 30, 2015)

Seals and Croft at Kent State. Valentines Day concert and I won the tickets by guessing (exactly!) the number of candy hearts in a gallon sized jar.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 17, 2015)

First concert I remember -- Pete Seeger, Julie Felix, Tom Paxton, Judy Collins (and maybe others) at the Free Trade Hall, Manchester, UK. Probably 1964. (It's quite possible I've merged two separate gigs at the same venue into a single memory.)

Best? Well that's a tough one to decide. Stevie Ray Vaughn played a gig in Oslo in the late eighties, that was mind-blowing. Bob Marley played in Brighton, UK, somewhere around 1980 ... also mind-blowing (the air was thick in that concert hall, if you know what I mean ) Since coming to live in the USA, I've seen Buddy Guy (great showman) half a dozen times. George Thorogood & the Destroyers did an outdoor gig in the Lowell Summer Music Series a couple of years back that was pure entertainment. Ray Charles. BB King (saw him in Oslo the same week as SRV, and several times since.) Ry Cooder, back in the Bop Til You Drop/Get Rhythm era.

It's too hard to pick one and say it was better than the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 17, 2015)

Brink said:


> Ahh, being young and going to concerts... And being 45 mins from NYC!
> 
> Always dreaming of being a roadie or groupie...
> 
> Which one carried the gear?


Which gear? Roadies, mostly case motors... Anyone who has a skill doesn't consider themselves a roadie.


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 17, 2015)

First concert .......... Frank Zappa ..... then went next night for a Black Sabbath concert
was a Great weekend .... well, what I remember of it was

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Which gear? Roadies, mostly case motors... Anyone who has a skill doesn't consider themselves a roadie.



Ah, I got it.
I wanted to be a groupie.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 17, 2015)

My first concert was in the 58.

Coca-Coca presented a show in St. Louis with Isely Brothers ....






and Jo Ann Campbell





and The Ventures ...






and some one else who I forgot..

It cost $1 and was 2 hours long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 17, 2015)

I remembered I still have some tics from concerts back then...don't know how they survived 40 years with many moves. 
So, confirmed that the Black Sabbath one in 74 had Bob Seger for opening...ok, if it says so on wiki...I'll believe it. 



I find amusing the cost of a tic back then, 5 bucks, which barely pays tax on tics now. Ah, and notice that was General Admission, very popular till a Who concert at our local stadium in Cincy in '79 resulted in tragic trampling killings. Pretty much the end of general admission.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 17, 2015)

Talking Heads at University of Vermont or the Grateful Dead in Lake Placid .... I can't remember 

Best concert was Bruce Springsteen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 17, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> First concert .......... Frank Zappa ..... then went next night for a Black Sabbath concert
> was a Great weekend .... well, what I remember of it was



Frank Zappa - I am so jealous!
I was the only one in my group to have Absolutely Free and Freak Out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't remember the year, late 60's, and I don't remember which was first but Steppenwolf and Iron Butterfly at the "Convention Center" in Asbury Park, NJ.

Not a "concert" but what we knew as a pool party in NJ, a relatively unknown band called the Steel Mill in about '69, maybe summer of 70. Members included locals Steven Van Zant, Vini Lopez and Bruce Springsteen. The year after "Greetings From Asbury Park, NJ" was released, met Springsteen and Clarence Clemons in a bar in Seabright, NJ, where the 2 played and bought beer for all several of us in the bar. Finally saw the full E Street Band in concert in '88 in a stadium in Offenbach, Germany.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> I don't remember the year, late 60's, and I don't remember which was first but Steppenwolf and Iron Butterfly at the "Convention Center" in Asbury Park, NJ.
> 
> Not a "concert" but what we knew as a pool party in NJ, a relatively unknown band called the Steel Mill in about '69, maybe summer of 70. Members included locals Steven Van Zant, Vini Lopez and Bruce Springsteen. The year after "Greetings From Asbury Park, NJ" was released, met Springsteen and Clarence Clemons in a a bar in Seabright, NJ, where the 2 played and bought beer for all several of us in the bar. Finally saw the full E Street Band in concert in '88 in a stadium in Offenbach, Germany.



I lived in Ocean Grove, summer '78. Since I was a youngster, I'd stand on the boardwalk and listen to the locals play.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 17, 2015)

I lived in Middletown. Remember Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes? Great music. Went to HS with one or two of those guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 18, 2015)

My first concert was Aug. 28, 1971. (looked the date up on the net) Ten Years After and J. Geils Band at Kiel Auditorium in St. Louis. I was a senior in high school. I went to a total of 52 or 53 shows. I saved all the ticket stubs I could but ironically I don't have the stub to the first concert. Still stapled to the original scrap of paneling covered with sticky paper, started in the early 70's. That board represent over a billion lost brain cells.
Most memorable were Led Zeppelin, The Stones twice, and The Who. Saw ZZ Top get booed off the stage. Worst group was Black Sabbath. They only played for 45 min. Ozzy the rip-off. My last concert was Andy Williams in Branson a dozen year ago. You can see where I'm headed...the grave...right behind Andy! Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2015)

Gary that's awesome man. Our taste in music was similar even though I am lagging you 6 years in age. That's very cool you had the foresight to save your stubs. Never heard of ZZ Top getting booed off stage I saw them twice they great. They must have gotten too wasted the night you saw them lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 18, 2015)

It was a weeknight, Kiel Auditorium in St. Louis. ZZ Top was backing up the Doobie Brothers. The equipment truck broke down and the concert was delayed. ZZ Top came out 2 hrs. late and all the teeny boppers there to see the Doobies must have had school the next day and it was getting late for them. ZZ didn't play half a song and the boos started, then became really loud. I couldn't believe it, since I was mainly there to see ZZ Top. Billy Gibbons unplugged his guitar, threw up his hands and walked off, along with the bass player. The poor drummer didn't know what was going on and played a bit more, then that was it for ZZ. I got robbed! I saw ZZ Top a couple of months later in St. Louis at the Ambassador Theatre. It's an old remodeled opera/movie house. Best place ever for concerts. Sat on the main floor in the right center, row 3. It was Tuesday, April 16, 1974. Just looked at the ticket stub. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 19, 2015)

In '63, '64,, and '65, I owned a "disco" (under age 21 dance and concert business) many bands were booked and most went off into obscurity. The one that didn't was the Turtles...their recording, _"So Happy Together" _was #1 on the charts and they appeared on the Smothers Brothers primetime Sunday evening show the week-end before appearing for me. They cost $4500 for a two hour show. With advertising, ticket sales, security, light show, and warm -up band, I was into the gig for about $9k and lost $600. The band ran off with my "hostess" too! Man, those were some days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 19, 2015)

Kiss 84' ish. Can't really stand them now. Best show Junior Wells at Buddy Guy's club. Buddy played the who;e second set. P-Funk with Bootsy as master of ceremonies was great too. I used to go to rediculous amounts of concerts covering every genre. Love music.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## burlforbrains (Jul 21, 2015)

ZZ Top in 73 or early 74

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm a lot younger than y'all, so my concert experiences definitely differ from everyone else here. My first concert was Ben Folds in 2006 - Miller had him play the first concert on their new stage at the Summerfest grounds in Milwaukee. Free tickets were available from liquor stores if you purchased 2 x 24pks of Miller Lite. Or, if you had a friend that worked at a liquor store, he snagged free tickets and the cost of admission was to simply buy him a beer the night of the concert. Was a great show.

My favorite one I've been to, however, was Foo Fighters in August 2008 when they played in Milwaukee for Harley-Davidson's 105th anniversary celebration. Man, that was awesome... Given the chance, I'd see them again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 30, 2015)

Mike Jones said:


> In '63, '64,, and '65, I owned a "disco" (under age 21 dance and concert business) many bands were booked and most went off into obscurity. The one that didn't was the Turtles...their recording, _"So Happy Together" _was #1 on the charts and they appeared on the Smothers Brothers primetime Sunday evening show the week-end before appearing for me. They cost $4500 for a two hour show. With advertising, ticket sales, security, light show, and warm -up band, I was into the gig for about $9k and lost $600. The band ran off with my "hostess" too! Man, those were some days!


I recently heard an advertisement on the radio that the Turtles were playing at one of the Indian Casinos near me in Phoenix, wonder if any of the members are original...


----------

